# Middle of summer-  Show your recent pics!



## T-N-T (Jul 27, 2014)

I am sitting here thinking of how no one has posted too many pics of recent camping.  
So,  Post them up!
Recent or Old,  no matter.
Just show us all some good camping pics.....


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is the teardrop to get things started


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2014)

Well our camper is in the shop at Apalachee RV getting a new AC unit.  That is essential equipment for me 

Here is a pic from last month's trip to Old Salem on Lake Oconee


----------



## bigelow (Jul 28, 2014)

Wife has most of the pics. I will look for more


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 3, 2014)

Took the teardrop to the Chattahoochee national Forest this weekend.  Temps from 63 to mid 70's. Absolute heaven for the first of August.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 5, 2014)

Really,  only three of us have camped this summer?  Or we are the only three with a camera in our phone???


----------



## lonesome dove (Aug 6, 2014)

*pics*

from Devils Fork


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 8, 2014)

Didn't get time for many pics because we had to pack up early for family reasons.  But we tried out a new park last weekend, Florence Marina SP, and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Pretty decent fishing from the deep water pier.  Breakfast in the pop-up camper....


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 5, 2014)

At Jekyll island campground.  It's a ghost Town here.  Everyone is packed up in front.  Rain is imminent this weekend, but it's better than hanging at the house


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 9, 2014)

Awesome Grill T&T, wish I hadn't got rid of my old keg now. :-(


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 10, 2014)

BIGABOW said:


> Awesome Grill T&T, wish I hadn't got rid of my old keg now. :-(



Go order one from your local likker store,  drink it all while you build your new camper, and then build a grill to finish it all off!


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 11, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Go order one from your local likker store,  drink it all while you build your new camper, and then build a grill to finish it all off!



LOL!!!!!! Great Idea!
12 more days and I will enjoy a frosty COLD Stella in DXB!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2014)

I haven't had time to move the camper one time this summer...sad


----------



## Milkman (Sep 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I haven't had time to move the camper one time this summer...sad



Such is today's fast life style.  Ours is the same.
 I have learned that we have to set a date, make a campsite reservation, and make it a priority to go camping. Otherwise it will be as you stated. We wont have time.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 11, 2014)

Going to Cloudland or Black Rock this weekend.  I will post pics if I can remember...


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 11, 2014)

Another shot of the keg grill!


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got back from a week in my new Toyhauler. I only came home because the Weather Channel threatened me with rain..as usual it didn't.
 I stayed at Don Carter SP between Gainesville & Cleveland.
The park is only a year old & a great place. Boat ramps, beach (seperate) cottages & great camping area. Lots of asphalt.
 Deer all over. You can sit, drink coffee in the morning & watch the deer move along the lakes edges.
 I think I have a couple of pics of actual camping..


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 12, 2014)

KDarsey said:


> I just got back from a week in my new Toyhauler. I only came home because the Weather Channel threatened me with rain..as usual it didn't.
> I stayed at Don Carter SP between Gainesville & Cleveland.
> The park is only a year old & a great place. Boat ramps, beach (seperate) cottages & great camping area. Lots of asphalt.
> Deer all over. You can sit, drink coffee in the morning & watch the deer move along the lakes edges.
> I think I have a couple of pics of actual camping..



Nice camper and sounds like another new place to check out.  We are kind of like those deer, it has to cool off some from what it has been before we start moving outside much.l


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 12, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> Nice camper and sounds like another new place to check out.  We are kind of like those deer, it has to cool off some from what it has been before we start moving outside much.l



I hear ya!  I loath the dog days of summer.  Though I love to hunt more than breathing.  So my camping and hunting have to balance.  Maybe I will just camp at the state parks with the deer in the campgrounds?


----------



## adavis (Sep 17, 2014)

*Summer trip.*

We hooked up the camper at the first of june and made a month long trip to many Florida campgrounds. Started in Vidalia, Ga. the first night (good stopover). Then went to KoA at St. Mary's. did Cumberland and then okefenokee. On to St Augustine for a few days. Did all the sites there. On to Titusville. My girls loved the Space center, national seashore and cocoa beach. Left there and went down to the Tampa area. Started at Ft. desoto state park.. Nice. Went to a Tampa Rays game and Clearwater marina to see Winter the dolphin. Moved over to lazy days campground and went gaga over the new campers. Did Tampa Zoo, Busch gardens and the Tampa Aqurium. Left there and did the Weekiwatchie mermaid show. Then to Silver Springs and the glass bottom boats. Left there and slowly made ou way home. Total of 26 nights spent in the camper and loved every minute of it! I have tons of pics but not on my phone. Next summer = a Niagra Falls trip!


----------



## Rip Steele (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds like a very busy trip you had there.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, busy and expensive.  But you are only young once.  Might as well!


----------



## adavis (Sep 18, 2014)

*Very busy! Not as expensive as you think though*

We could have done Disney for 7 days or toured Florida like we did for the same money. My daughters(9 and 7) actually chose this trip over the land of the mouse! Most expensive part of the trip was diesel. The duramax was thirsty pulling the ole TT! It was a great trip! I'd do it again in a heartbeat!


----------

